# www.tubeframes.com



## plowman2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Please check out my site and let me know what you think, I'm open to all comments, both good & bad. I'm also looking into reproducing many of the obsolete parts, so if you have a request, please let me know.

Thanks,
Jestin


----------



## 19??bolens800 (Jun 1, 2010)

not bad at all man .. would u happen to have a clutch rod and shoes for a bolens 800 ? i need them sooo bad ..


----------



## plowman2 (Feb 23, 2008)

I do have a clutch rod, what "shoes" are you looking for?


----------

